# J5 LBS Review



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

It was high time I did another review, and it just happened that I received a catty that deserves one.

I am shooting the lbs for about a week now, and I've become accustomed to it enough to offer my opinion.

First of all, I've never before handled g10, so I didn't know how the material feels, and I still dont know how it feels in its raw form. As you can imagine, when I got hold of the frame, I was in a bit of a shock. The material looks and feels like nothing wood, plastic etc. It was exactly like.......fine porcelain. Smooth like porcelain, with a "ceramic" feel to it. It really is a joy to shoot something like that! 
I dont know if other g10 frames, from other builders, feel the same way, but this one does, and it really makes my day just.... touching it! 
So, build quality is obviously top notch, as I cant imagine what else could be done to make this frame look and feel better than it already does.

The second thing that caught my eye was its dimension. I was already aware that it is a small frame, but its also really thin. My first, and completely wrong, impression was that it wouldnt be very comfortable to shooting, exactly because of its very thin profile.

When I first shot the lbs, it became quite obvious that being thin is actually a good thing. In fact, there is no reason at all to make it any thicker than 3/8". 
Even though its very small, it actually does offer some options of holding it differently. It is possible to hold it with the forks somewhat visible, aiming with the top fork, but it is also possible to have a deeper hold, with no forks visible at all! 
It actually feels like shootings frameless....only with a frame! The general shape, and the smart carving of Joey ensures absolute comfort, as there are no sharp edges digging in the hand at all, and despite its small size, shooting heavier bands is very easy, due to the, obviously, low forks.

What I liked most about it, was the feel it gives me on the shot. It is an organic feel, giving me all the feedback I would need to see what went wrong with a shot. It gives me the impression that I am much more involved in each shot, controlling every aspect of it. Its like.....the lbs is a fast, sports car, giving me feedback on every turn, on every bump, and me, delicately handling it and trusting it that it'll do its job.

I am not going to say how much more accurate I am with the lbs, how much more consistent etc. We all know that the frame doesn't shoot itself, we do. I am equally accurate with a raw tree branch, a wrench with elastics strapped on, a super ergo ttf, a pfs, or whatever. I am now in a position that I can shoot a pfs, and then shoot a wide ttf and still hit my target at the first shot (which is only now possible that I switched from fixed anchor to 3/4 butterfly. The floating anchor, along with the extremely flat trajectory, really do help shoot any frame equally well), so I don't choose my frames based on expected accuracy gains, but based on aesthetics and general comfort.
That being said, I am indeed very consistent with the lbs, as it allows for a very consistent hold.

It is really amazing how such a small frame fits the hand so well, but I understand that Joey is actively improving on the design these last 3.5 years, and he came up with the perfect shape for the size.

Mine came with a lanyard hole, and I shot it with a lanyard, but I prefer shooting it without one. It has a positive hold, so there is no fear of it slipping. I do like the option of a lanyard though, as it allows me to play with varying holds, having the safety of lanyard, and I can also let it hang in my hand while I collect ammo etc. So, while having a lanyard is useful, I wouldn't say that it is really important with the lbs.

What can I say guys, its the first time that I dont decide to devote myself to a frame, but the frame decides it for me, and that means a lot. I am trying to shoot other frames too, but with limited success ????

Now, I just need a couple more...........


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I want one, I want one soooooo bad Haha great review mate! Now I want one that bit more 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Good review my friend top self ! It was my first g10 also it’s a little gem


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Superb review and one I agree with wholeheartedly, even down to the preference of shooting it without lanyard! The LBS is a highly evolved EDC. The sligthly thicker one that I have is just as pleasurable to shoot and feels robust. Whatever, the variant, they are all good! For me, its dimensions are just magical. Everyone should have at least one LBS and I never get tired if seeing the beauties that Joey cranks out...


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Woah!! Great review and as Sia said .. wholeheartedly .. u said it will man .. pretty much described how I feel about my baby!  .. crazy to hear from all of you fine shooters that the LBS just works!! The small EDC frame that does it all  .. thanks for the review buddy .. LBS baby!!  .... oh ya .. sooooo glad you like it bud!!! Cant wait to see u get "the shot" 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

urbanshooter said:


> Superb review and one I agree with wholeheartedly, even down to the preference of shooting it without lanyard! The LBS is a highly evolved EDC. The sligthly thicker one that I have is just as pleasurable to shoot and feels robust. Whatever, the variant, they are all good! For me, its dimensions are just magical. Everyone should have at least one LBS and I never get tired if seeing the beauties that Joey cranks out...


Thanks for the love my friend!.. you always say it well ! .. I cant describe things like u and Skropidas here ! I agree ! It is great up to 13mm .. but as thin as 6mm it's still surprisingly comfortable ! Thank you guys !! And thank u for the support!! LBS BABY! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Good review my friend top self ! It was my first g10 also it's a little gem


Thanks PB!! .. we need to get you a new 1! . With some resin ! And g10 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ukprelude said:


> I want one, I want one soooooo bad Haha great review mate! Now I want one that bit more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Good review my friend top self ! It was my first g10 also it's a little gem
> ...


yep almost time eh bud don't worry I let ya know when I see the one


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Great review. When I finally am able to order one - I'm going to have J5 sweat a bit with the mods I want


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

fantastic review, can't wait to get hold of one myself.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Great review skropi. I was looking forward to your take on it. Such a cool frame. I don't buy multiples of many frames, but have had 5 LBS's. Can't get enough of them. Love the little guys! And Joey is good people - just icing on the cake


----------



## Knothead (Aug 4, 2019)

Very nice review, thanks for the comments on holding on to the smaller frame.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Excellent review Skropi, clearly a lot of thought went into your words. I too love the LBS and have had 2 now the first of which from @Port Boy and the second from @Crazy Canuck second hand. Just a wicked frame in all senses of a shooters needs, probably true only frame I know of that can be shot sidestyle aimed and switch to speed shooting with tubes. One could cram the OPFS into that category but the LBS doesn't require any special technique to shoot, being a gapper. Theres always room for another LBS in your collection or kit !

LBS ARMY!


----------

